# I want to sabotage my TV



## CRXsi (Dec 4, 2008)

In order to get a new HD tv, my current family tv needs to meet an early demise.  My wife just won't budge on the new tv while our old one (about 5 years old) is still working.  Ideally, I'd like to do something that would appear to creep up slowly like a hum or buzz or a flicker or something along those lines.  But if I could get an instant boom when SHE turns it on that would be good too.

Ideas on how I might pull this off.  Keep in mind I don't know squat about the inards of a tv, but I'm a quick learner.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 4, 2008)

Um I dont think you want to mess around with that kind of thing, it could be dangerous. 

You dont want to burn your house down or electrocute someone ffs


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 4, 2008)

1) sell tv
2) work for a few months
3) reorder 1 and 2 to your liking
4) buy new tv


----------



## gumbyscout (Dec 4, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> 1) sell tv
> 2) work for a few months
> 3) reorder 1 and 2 to your liking
> 4) buy new tv


Or if you are like me, a teenager who doesn't drive.
1. Work
2. Use 100% disposable income to buy a new TV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
3. Use the other TV for something else.


----------



## epicelite (Dec 4, 2008)

Suggested ideas in RED.

Not suggested in blue.

If you choose any of the "friend/relative" ideas send it to me!

C4.

Wait till there is a thunderstorm the short out the TV.

Break the plug and say it must of been a rodent.

Get a Wii and throw the Wii-mote at the screen.

Get "angry" at X console game and throw the controller into the TV.

If it is a CRT put magnets by it. (Unless it has a degauss function?)

Take off the wall-plug cover and disconnect just that plug, reconnect when you have gotten a new TV.

If it is LCD press really hard, not enough to crack it, on the glass and make those black spots.

Break a window, give it to a friend your wife doesn't know, and claim you were robbed? (Claim the cops already came and checked everything out?)

Cover the prongs of the plug with chrome paint so it cannot get a connection and thus will not work?

Claim the new "digital T.V." standard thing doesn't work with it?

Open up the front part and put tape behind the IR glass for the remote receiver part and break the power button.

Say a relatives TV broke and he/she would really appriciate a new one for Xmas and you want a new one anyway? (Then send it to a friend or something?)

Tell he you want to get a new TV for the family because of Xmas?

Break off the coaxial connector and say you were trying to hook up a VCR to tape a show for a friend?


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 4, 2008)

Keep it simple.


----------



## updowners (Dec 4, 2008)

Do a rickroll, to piss her off?


----------



## rhyguy (Dec 4, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Break the plug and say it must of been a rodent.



do that, except rip the cable with your teeth, or a jagged knife


----------



## epicelite (Dec 4, 2008)

I like this one best honestly, virtually undetectable!

Cover the prongs of the plug with chrome paint so it cannot get a connection and thus will not work?


----------



## Rayder (Dec 4, 2008)

If it's an old picture tube (CRT) type TV, you can run a magnet over the screen to screw up the colors.


----------



## Banger (Dec 4, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> If it's an old picture tube (CRT) type TV, you can run a magnet over the screen to screw up the colors.



That would drive her crazy, bigger the magnet the betterz


----------



## Hehe Moo (Dec 4, 2008)

ROFL I like Mei-o's idea, but it's probably dangerous.

Just get some firecrackers or something (those ones that explode with loud noises when they're squished) and try to open up your TV. Put the firecracker near the power button and hopefully when you press it, it explodes.


----------



## epicelite (Dec 4, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> If it's an old picture tube (CRT) type TV, you can run a magnet over the screen to screw up the colors.



I said it first IN UR FACE!


----------



## UltraMagnus (Dec 4, 2008)

1)open it
2)use croc leads to attach mains input to panel input
3) close TV
4) wait
5) boom!
6) have fire extinguisher on standby
7) get new tv
8) sue tv manufacturer

that's if its a LCD one, if its a CRT one you could have much more fun


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 4, 2008)

Magnet's a good idea, because you can do it gradually.  Put it near to the edges and the colours will warp a little bit.  It'll fade over time so you'll have to keep topping it up, making it a little worse each time you do it.  She'll probably give up and buy a new one before there's any permanent damage done, so keep the TV, turn it on a few months later and say "Wow, it's fixed - might as well put this one in the bedroom now we've got the new one in the living room."


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 4, 2008)

UltraMagnus said:
			
		

> 1)open it
> 2)use croc leads to attach mains input to panel input
> 3) close TV
> 4) wait
> ...



I like this idea the most. The OP did specify he would like something that will make the TV explode when his wife turns it on.


This looks like the way to go


----------



## Cermage (Dec 4, 2008)

you got kids? smash it with a hammer then blame it on the kids.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 4, 2008)

mishra said:
			
		

> you got kids? smash it with a hammer then blame it on the kids.


----------



## WildWon (Dec 4, 2008)

Have a friend dress up in a gorilla suit. Some night around 8 o'clock (Ideally around 8... not on the dot) have the friend smash through the front door (or a side door), run in, lift up the TV above his gorilla head, make a loud gorilla noise, smash it to the floor, bang his chest, roar, tip his hat to the lady, and go running out the already busted door.

She'll be scared, then confused, then just sit there w/ a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 look on her face.

It'll get rid of the TV AAANNNDDD give you guys an amazing story to tell for years.

Done.


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 4, 2008)

I like the magnet idea.  For a different approach you could also screw up the internal speakers.  Cut one lead one week, then the other lead the next week.  Once you get a new TV (which are priced very well right now), you can splice the leads back and sell the TV or use it in another room.  Tell her you figured out a problem with the fuses and fixed it.

[Edit] I forgot the simplest way: Take the pants back and just buy one.


----------



## upbumpo190 (Dec 4, 2008)

Or, you could take some rare Neodymium magnets (found in old hard drives), and just place it on the glass/screen. They are really powerful, two of them together is like steel!

Or, rig up a electrical plug, that plugs into the video/audio in, and watch it blow.


----------



## Kyuzumaki (Dec 4, 2008)

Open it up and stick a neodynium magnet over the plates that direct the electron beam. (the thinner part of the tube just after the electron gun itself)

If you have a strong enough one it will work from outside the tv as was suggested before, makes the screen colors go all funky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EDIT*
Do be careful the insides of a tv carry very high voltages and just cuz it's off doesn't mean you won't get a big shock


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 4, 2008)

rhyguy said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah just make sure when you're biting the cord, you DON'T do it while its plug into an electrical source. I did that one time when I was young and I saw too many things that day


----------



## cardyology (Dec 4, 2008)

Just tell your wife who the boss is. You.

"go fix me a turkey pot pie... etc" 

treat em mean, keep em keen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: this is a joke. i have the utmost respect for women & my girlfriend rules over me with an iron fist.


----------



## Jasonage (Dec 4, 2008)

Break the power button.


----------



## CRXsi (Dec 4, 2008)

I knew I came to the right place.  I'm really liking the magnet idea.  Easy, safe and effective.

The paint on the prongs is also genious.  The ape suit is really my preference, but the dogs might have the suit torn off before he makes it to the tv.

And to be fair, my wife is being reasonable, I just am not a patient man.  Me want tv now!


----------



## Captin (Dec 4, 2008)

Come man whats wrong with you. Grow a pair and tell her you want a new TV now.

Or do what I do and wait till she notices the new one I bought, then explain you got it from a bloke in the pub (or bar) and you cant take it back.


----------



## CRXsi (Dec 4, 2008)

Captin said:
			
		

> Come man whats wrong with you. Grow a pair and tell her you want a new TV now.
> 
> Or do what I do and wait till she notices the new one I bought, then explain you got it from a bloke in the pub (or bar) and you cant take it back.



Growing a pair and wearing pants are unrealistic...every man gives up both at the marriage alter.  Plus I'd feel guilty every time I watch it.  The fight that would ensue after walking in with my new TV isn't really worth the effort..._hence this whole topic_.


----------



## WildWon (Dec 4, 2008)

CRXsi said:
			
		

> Captin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(bolded info)
Very very true. On the upside, i married a geek chick, so there's a lot i can get away with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She also folds under the "puppy-dog eyed disappointment" look. I only learned about that shortly after our honeymoon when i wanted to get a 360. We were standing in the store, and we didn't think it would work out for me to get it, and, for the first time in my life, i had the puppy-dog look going, because i WAS disappointed that i couldn't get it, and she insisted we did. And now i just finished playing Mirror's Edge a year later and its fantastic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The End.


----------



## ds22 (Dec 4, 2008)

My suggestion, let him on stand-by for one or two days in a row.
If she turns him on again she will probably see smoke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Happened with my sister's TV)


----------



## layzieyez (Dec 4, 2008)

I just bought a 32" LCD Toshiba from Crutchfield for $499 with free shipping and no tax.  Just be a man and exert your manliness.  I asked my wife if I could buy the TV before I bought it, but I know that she knows I would have bought it regardless of whether or not she answered yes.  It's just a heads up really.  A courtesy call.  Hell, I make the money in my household.  She's my financial advisor, but she never loses sight of the fact that I have to go to work in the morning.  If she made all the buying decisions, I would not have an Xbox 360, Wii, etc.  Sometimes, you just have to do YOU.


----------

